# Appalachian folk



## Lamentations (Jun 27, 2020)

I don't have a banjo on me right now, but I was born in the Shenandoah valley. I'm really into Appalachian folk music and love learning other peoples' versions of these old songs.

So if you have a recording of yourself playing and/or singing an Appalachian folk song or version of it, or your own song with the melody of one, please share!


----------



## starfarer (Jun 29, 2020)

YouTube Warren Jackson Hearne " death your so cold" 😉


----------



## projectile (Jan 2, 2021)

Maybe this will help. I don't believe like the previous song is Appalachian by nature.


----------

